# Fungi



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Went to my favourite dog walking wood yesterday for the first time in ages. I stopped going a few months ago when they started logging and destroyed so much of 'my' wood 

Well the conditions for fungi must have been perfect recently. I was amazed at how many there were, and the size ... a couple bigger than dinner plates!

Today I've been back and collected a selection for identification. I'm getting more confident, but sadly the two edibles are both classed as 'not worth bothering with'. Found two groups of bolets, but the wildlife had beaten me too it 

So who's into foraging? Any good sites near you? Any photographs?


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me!!! I forgot to take home the giant puffball that I found at work, I'll pick it up tomorrow, it's bigger than a football! will try to get a pic on here. It does appear to be particularly good for fungi at the moment.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the puffball!


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

:gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
that is mahooooosive


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Pretty cool innit! Was a little too far gone though, to be edible, unfortunately, as they are supposed to be really tasty. I know where there's another growing though and I'll hopefully remember to collect a little of the spore and spread it in my garden.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

coooool :2thumb:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Puffballs
Cut them into thick slices coat them with beaten egg and then with porridge oats, fry them until oats start to turn golden serve with bacon and eggs, mmmm


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

kettykev said:


> Puffballs
> Cut them into thick slices coat them with beaten egg and then with porridge oats, fry them until oats start to turn golden serve with bacon and eggs, mmmm


Thanks for that kev, sounds delicious!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's a few I saw today in the woods, there seems to be loads out at the moment!

Fly Agaric


















No idea what these ones are, maybe someone here knows?




























Magical?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

There's some cool stuff in my local woods, will take a camera next time.


----------



## hollydominique (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay autumn!!!

That Puffball is incredible!!! I didnt realise they could get that big?
That recipe sounds very tasty... omnomnom

The magical mushroom I think is sadly not magical. I havnt seen any in a long time though...

I hope this thread gets lots more people adding photos in the coming months!!!
:2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some very nice shots here...

I have some fungi shots somewhere?!...There seems to be a lot of it about right now.


----------

